

V3Solar: 20x more power output/area than flat PV - blacksqr
http://v3solar.com

======
sbierwagen
Solar concentration only works with direct sunlight. Even a small amount of
haze makes power output plummet. Outside of deserts, concentrating solar isn't
terribly useful, and _in_ deserts, you want a technology that allows better
concentration ratios, like solar thermal. There's a reason concentrated PV is
unpopular.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concentrated_photovoltaics>

